# Moving to Herriman - Where to hunt?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I bought a home towards the southern end of Herriman and will be moving in just about a month or so before the waterfowl hunt begins and was curious what all is available down this way.

I'm much more familiar with the areas further north (grew up hunting Farmington Bay, Public Shooting Grounds/Salt Creek, Ogden Bay, etc) but have never once hunted down by where I'm moving.

Utah Lake seems to be the closest bet, but as I've mentioned, I've never really been down by the lake and don't know where to hunt or what all is available. Doing a little bit of research just now, I found 2 WMA's on the east side of the lake, Powell Slough and Lower Hobble Creek. Are these areas worth checking out? Do they get hit pretty hard? If so, is it worse than the zoo at Farmington Bay? Also, as this would be a much closer option to me, is there anywhere to hunt on the west side of Utah Lake?

Any help would be seriously appreciated. I'm excited about the move and for new hunting opportunities, I just want to make sure of what I'm doing and at least have an idea of where to go. I should also mention I don't have a boat so I'm pretty accustomed to hoofing it wherever I go. Carrying decoys a mile or two isn't usually a problem.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Powell Slough is a phragmite infested sinkhole for the most part. The north part is private land, so the two access points on foot are in the middle and toward the south end. Getting into Powell on foot before some major freezes can actually be dangerous. If you have a boat, Powell Slough and all the inlets along both the east and west sides of Utah Lake can hold birds and have flyovers. I see more birds flying along the east side though, then veering into the Jordan River corridor. I don't know about Hobble Creek, I haven't heard a lot of people talk about hunting waterfowl there.


----------



## steeziesteeze24 (Aug 14, 2015)

Last year was my first year, I live in Lehi so Utah Lake is close, I tried out Powell Slough 7 or 8 times, probably got 1-3 birds most of the times I went out, its hit and miss. Powell Slough can be super sketchy if you are on your own. Just keep on the shore, and if you decide to wade out to retrieve a bird walk VERY slow, make sure the mud is solid underneath you.. I about got stuck 2 or 3 times last year.. I think this year I might venture out to other parts of the lake and see what I can find.


----------



## steeziesteeze24 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Powell Slough is a phragmite infested sinkhole for the most part. The north part is private land, so the two access points on foot are in the middle and toward the south end. Getting into Powell on foot before some major freezes can actually be dangerous. If you have a boat, Powell Slough and all the inlets along both the east and west sides of Utah Lake can hold birds and have flyovers. I see more birds flying along the east side though, then veering into the Jordan River corridor. I don't know about Hobble Creek, I haven't heard a lot of people talk about hunting waterfowl there.


Did you mean west side? The Jordan River corridor you're talking about is NW side of Utah Lake, Right?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for the responses so far guys!

I was looking online and I found one by Goshen called the Warm Springs WMA (I believe) but also found a thread where they said it was closed to hunting? That thread was a few years old so I was curious if you're able to hunt there. That would probably be the closest to me.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

moabxjeeper said:


> Thank you for the responses so far guys!
> 
> I was looking online and I found one by Goshen called the Warm Springs WMA (I believe) but also found a thread where they said it was closed to hunting? That thread was a few years old so I was curious if you're able to hunt there. That would probably be the closest to me.


Take a look at page 19 of last year's waterfowl guidebook. It lists Goshen Warm Springs as closed to waterfowl hunting. I doubt anything has changed over the course of this year, so I wouldn't count on it. Of course, when the new guidebook comes out this year it will be worth another look.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Goshen warm springs is closed due to contamination from the old mining operations in the area. I doubt that it will ever get cleaned up and reopen.

The best hunting from Herriman would to continue to drive to Farmington, Ogden ect.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Goshawk said:


> Goshen warm springs is closed due to contamination from the old mining operations in the area. I doubt that it will ever get cleaned up and reopen.
> 
> The best hunting from Herriman would to continue to drive to Farmington, Ogden ect.


Shoot, I was afraid of that...



Clarq said:


> Take a look at page 19 of last year's waterfowl guidebook. It lists Goshen Warm Springs as closed to waterfowl hunting. I doubt anything has changed over the course of this year, so I wouldn't count on it. Of course, when the new guidebook comes out this year it will be worth another look.


Shoot, I was also afraid of that... Is that the only WMA on the west side of Utah Lake?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Have a look at this Utah lake information. It looks like there are a few spots on the west side.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/utah_lake_access/


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I live in Orem and have done a lot of hunting in this area, and I will say that anymore, I just drive north. It is worth the drive for the better hunting. That being said, Powell can be good, but I rarely hunt it before freeze or if I don't have a boat. It can get super super sketchy out there with the mud and deep holes.


----------



## steeziesteeze24 (Aug 14, 2015)

moabxjeeper said:


> Shoot, I was afraid of that...
> 
> Shoot, I was also afraid of that... Is that the only WMA on the west side of Utah Lake?


Yeah that's the only one really on the west side.. I think I might do some walk in exploring along the west side, seeing if there is anything worth while.. If you want PM me and we can go out sometime, see if we can find some birds.. From everything I've read though, the best bet is up north... But who's to say you can't find a nice spot down on Utah Lake.. I'm in the same situation, just sucks having to drive so far to hunt. I am determined to find a good secret spot this year down on Utah Lake since I am without a boat.. Once I get a boat in the next year hunting waterfowl will change dramatically. Hit me up if you wanna go out and see what we can find. I'm always looking for new hunting buddies.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

steeziesteeze24 said:


> Yeah that's the only one really on the west side.. I think I might do some walk in exploring along the west side, seeing if there is anything worth while.. If you want PM me and we can go out sometime, see if we can find some birds.. From everything I've read though, the best bet is up north... But who's to say you can't find a nice spot down on Utah Lake.. I'm in the same situation, just sucks having to drive so far to hunt. I am determined to find a good secret spot this year down on Utah Lake since I am without a boat.. Once I get a boat in the next year hunting waterfowl will change dramatically. Hit me up if you wanna go out and see what we can find. I'm always looking for new hunting buddies.


Awesome man! I'm down. I've got a couple ideas of where to go, but like I say, not too familiar with much of anything down that way. Let's hit it up and get some birds.


----------



## steeziesteeze24 (Aug 14, 2015)

How's it been?? Any luck getting out and shooting some birds this year? I've got a few on Utah lake.. it's just so unpredictable. If Utah Lake happens to freeze up this year I may have a good spot. we'll see...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

steeziesteeze24 said:


> How's it been?? Any luck getting out and shooting some birds this year? I've got a few on Utah lake.. it's just so unpredictable. If Utah Lake happens to freeze up this year I may have a good spot. we'll see...


If I see you in my spot I am going to let the air out of your tires... ;-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## steeziesteeze24 (Aug 14, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> If I see you in my spot I am going to let the air out of your tires... ;-);-);-);-);-)


HAHAHA!! Not if I beat ya to it 8)8)8) JK.. I got a feeling we may be thinking about the same spot...


----------

